# Advice needed on snow blower (Toro or Craftsman)



## srobin20 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been researching snow blowers for the past couple months and I thought I had decided on the Power Max® 724 OE (37770.) I can buy a Toro brand new for about 849, but I found a deal at sears for CRAFTSMAN®/MD 24" 277 cc Dual Stage Snowblower with EZSteer for 849 also and now I am torn between my decision. 

Is there any advice members here can offer to help me make my decision, it seems the craftsman has all the bells and whistles (Power Steering, heated grips and a much bigger engine.) I am not sure if the engine is an over kill and if the toro will be hard to turn with out the power steering. Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Craftsman is most likely an MTD and of a much lower build quality. The slightly more expensive Toro should come with the steering triggers. I think you need the 8HP engine for that. Engine size is mostly overrated. The idea is to take it easy on your machine and go slow, not get the biggest engine you can and force feed it into breaking things. Heated hand grips shouldn't be too big of an issue as long as you get good gloves and keep them dry.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Toro is a better built blower hands down. Later in life better resale as well.


----------



## fronos4 (Jan 29, 2011)

In my opinion bells and whistles on the Craftsman won't necessarily equate to quality and performance. Between the two, I would go for the Toro. You obviously did some research which led you to the Toro. I wouldn't let a good deal trump the research you've done.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I like to believe you usually get what you pay for. If MTD/Craftsman needs toys to compete with the more mechanically sound Toro, there might be a good reason. You might be sacrificing having a machine that will likely give you decades of trouble free service, to get the spiffy looking shiny thing that down the road will have you fixing and patching. Durability has its price...and value.
JMHO.


----------



## srobin20 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice and feedback, this information has helped to reassure my decision on the Toro.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

srobin20, is it a box store or a dealership offering that deal??


----------



## srobin20 (Mar 9, 2013)

The craftsman snowblower deal is from Sears Home directly and it is last years model and the Toro is from a dealer.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Toro!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

toro !


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

Toro.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

TORO. 
Toro
Toro


----------

